# Iftttt et somfy rts et HomeKit



## tristanWX (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour 
jai entendu parler de ifttt pour la solution HomeKit avec ma tahoma mais impossible de utiliser avec HomeKit si quel qu’émit m’aider a tout configurer 
merci d’avance


----------



## Moutaille (21 Février 2021)

Salut @tristanWX
Pour ma part j’ai utilisé Homebridge pour faire le lien entre ma TaHoma et Maison donc je ne pourrais pas t’aider désolé.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Salut @tristanWX
> Pour ma part j’ai utilisé Homebridge pour faire le lien entre ma TaHoma et Maison donc je ne pourrais pas t’aider désolé.


voila je viens avoir mon raspberry pie zéro w et jai installer homebridge mais je prend quel plugins pour les volet somfy ?


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

bon j'ai réussi a les installer mais impossible de les régler a 50 % en  ouverture 
il reste à tout automatiser


----------



## Moutaille (15 Mars 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> bon j'ai réussi a les installer mais impossible de les régler a 50 % en  ouverture
> il reste à tout automatiser



Etant donné que le RTS ne te donne pas de signal retour, je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses demander de baisser de 50%. Par contre je pense qu'en utilisant "raccourci" tu devrais pouvoir faire quelque chose du genre, quand tu demandes "descend le volet à moitié" et bien il déclenche l'action pendant un certain nombre de secondes qui représente physiquement une course du volet de 50 %. C'est pas le plus pratique mais je vois pas vraiment comment faire différemment.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Etant donné que le RTS ne te donne pas de signal retour, je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses demander de baisser de 50%. Par contre je pense qu'en utilisant "raccourci" tu devrais pouvoir faire quelque chose du genre, quand tu demandes "descend le volet à moitié" et bien il déclenche l'action pendant un certain nombre de secondes qui représente physiquement une course du volet de 50 %. C'est pas le plus pratique mais je vois pas vraiment comment faire différemment.


ok merci pour cette info.je vais me penché dessus.


----------



## Thibaut M (13 Novembre 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> bon j'ai réussi a les installer mais impossible de les régler a 50 % en  ouverture
> il reste à tout automatiser


Bonjour tristanWX, je suis à la recherche d’info pour réussir à faire fonctionner mes Smoove origin Rts via homebridge, pouvez vous m’aider, plugins ?


----------



## Thibaut M (13 Novembre 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> bon j'ai réussi a les installer mais impossible de les régler a 50 % en  ouverture
> il reste à tout automatiser


Bonjour tritanwx pouvez vous m’indiquer quel plugins avez vous utilisé pour faire cela ? J’essai mais impossible de faire apparaître un accessoire dans homebridge


----------

